# transfer paper getting stuck on the t-shirt after pressing - any tips?



## kwayne58 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi!

I am using BestBlanks heat transfer paper. Sometimes I wait a few seconds too long to peel it off. Is there a technique to get the fragments of transfer paper off after the event? Thanx for your help! K. Wayne and the rat terrier Clyde

Ciao,
[email protected]


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm sort of new but I would cover it with parchment or teflon and reheat it for 5 seconds or so. I would use the heat press that is already heated of course but if you have let it cool and want you can just use a house hold iron or a craft iron. 
Others hopefully will chime in. 
Susie


----------



## kwayne58 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks Susie. 

I was considering solvents of some sort, but you may be right about the extra heat. We will give it a try. What do we have to lose? Rock on, K. Wayne in San Antonio


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

Ah, you're a rocker? If you would like,listen to my son's band here in northern NY. He is the singer!
Tyrade on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
You're very welcome and I hope it works for you,
Susie


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

When you go to remove the transfer, if you notice something isn't peeling completely, lay the transfer back down and repress. Sometimes it will come off easily the second time around.

Most folks think moisture is your enemy, but I spritz ALL my transfers (inkjet/laser) before pressing. I used to get a lot more 'mispeels' before I started doing that. 

In fact, if I've removed the transfer and notice a 'mispeel', I'll spritz the shirt, place a teflon sheet over it and repress. Most times the offending pieces come right off. 

Occasionally nothing seems to help. It just isn't going to peel. Don't know if it is a 'quirk' when the transfer was made, or the age of the transfer, or some unknown exposure that interfers with it.


----------

